# GIANT 6'' + Monster VT!!!! Video pics



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

*So I went to this local fresh water fish shop. It was a dive for sure, been there for 17 years and I had never been there. I went in and started looking immediately to see if they have Betta's. Well they did and a bunch!! They had the standard cups plus they had one male in each of their big community tanks. While looking at the Betta's in the cups my eyes got so big!! In one of the cups was one of the biggest Betta's I've seen and he was a VT!! Lol my boyfriend and I did the whole garage sale thing where we don't act interested but we both knew we had to have him! Save this giant from a cup. So when we were all done looking we ask the owner the price of his Betta's and he said 4 bucks!!! So i scooped up the giant and we left 

His body is 3 inches and his ventral fins are almost 2 inches. His caudal is 3 inches plus so all together he is over 6 inches long!! I made a video because pictures don't do his size justice. Currently he is in a split tank next to my other VT and one HM. Enjoy video and pics.
Just click image to play video.....

Here are a couple pictures my my gentle giant..
























*


----------



## RazzleDazzleRose (Aug 2, 2012)

Omigosh, hes lovely! And great pictures! I hope he lives a long, happy and healthy life with you!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Huge! I wonder how old he is and what they fed him?


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow look at his fins flow...! Truly an amazing betta


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

He's just.. mesmerizing.. I mean look at those fins! If someone was going to breed VTs that would be where to start!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I know he is huge!!!! Seriously a big gentle giant! I am going to keep him in really clean water and try and heal his fins and clean them up. I have never seen a VT that big before!! I was wondering how old he was myself, and what they fed him. I wish I knew his history  

I need a name for this giant beauty!!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I find adding a little spring water softens water up for my over-sensitive HMs and CTs. Keeps their fins from curling.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Aww..congrats Candice!! He is a beauty!! love those flowing fins..big boy for sure So glad you took him in, he is wonderful~


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Not only is he huge, but his tail is even huger!!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey wait...he looks the same size as the fellow next to him in the video....


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

The other VT is a good size but definitely half of the other guy. I out him there to show the difference in size, maybe it isn't clear enough. When I have time I will try and get a better video.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

lelei said:


> Aww..congrats Candice!! He is a beauty!! love those flowing fins..big boy for sure So glad you took him in, he is wonderful~


Thanks lelei, I couldn't let him sit in that cup he was too big for it. He pretty much was staring at his own tail, I'm surprised he didn't chew it up.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

what about Kraken, Leviathan, or some other "sea monster" name? every culture has some kinda sea monster in their mythology, so there's plenty to choose from.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Aww..poor baby..I am soo glad you took him..I can only imagine how long he's been in the cup..It's so sad to see bettas in that condition..I saw the other VT in the Vid..he's a pretty boy too


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

homegrown terror said:


> what about Kraken, Leviathan, or some other "sea monster" name? every culture has some kinda sea monster in their mythology, so there's plenty to choose from.


Moby? :lol:

The Lake Champlain monster is nicknamed "Champ". "Nessie" is a girl's name.:lol:


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

That's a good idea to choose a name after a sea monster, ill have to look some up.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

maybe even name him Cthulhu.


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

Holy crap, maybe Aquaman used him to ride around locally.

Such a pretty boy though, great find!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

After watching thw video... the name Siren comes to mind XD


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Dude- I want a giant VT. I found some giant females at walmart a while back


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I know he is seriously seriously big! He is a keeper for sure. I can't wait to get him in his own tank with some awesome decorations.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

He's very pretty. BFG was the first thing that came to mind. The book by Dahl!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

He sure is a big beautiful Betta! Maybe you can name him "Galaxy' because he is as big as one. LOL


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Akebono

The largest sumo wrestler in history? 6' 9"

Yao Ming?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

....or Magic ^^


----------

